# When Do Bees Wake Up For Work?



## JOHNYOGA2 (Sep 30, 2008)

Once the hive is established, and the night temperatures are in the 50/60's, the bees normally work from sunrise until just before dark. In the spring/fall they sometimes get a little later start waiting for the hive to warm. That's why a lot of beekeepers suggest putting the hive in a location where it faces east and can get the morning sun. A hive that catches the first rays of the morning sun will warm faster and the bees will begin earlier.
New bees do "orient" to the hive, that is, take short flights around the hive so they can locate it when they return, and they normally do this in the early afternoon, but it only takes a little while. Remember that before they leave the hive to orient, they've lived in almost total darkness and have no idea what the hive looks like located in "the world". They know the "what" of the hive but not the "where". The orientation flights help them do this, which is an important thing since they travel for a living.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

When they get to a new location, some time is spent getting oriented. Then, someone has to find something the hive needs to forage on. Then, when the weather permits they will fly.


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

The hives that get the sun first are up and flying around 8:00 am. It's interesting to watch as the sun progresses down the hive row, the bees start flying. It's like an alarm clock. Then the reverse happens in the evening with the last bees landing about 6:30 pm. It's very cool and windy where I am so I think that's the reason for the late start.


----------

